# zebra danio



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

hi everyone!
iv got a problem with a zebra danio.i think it has an internal infection,and im not sure how to treat it.there are little red sstreaks on the belly of the fish tward the anus,and it has not been eating.this fish has been fat all of its life,and has always been eating properly,but i just noticed this strange behavior,looked at my fish disease chart and figured out what the problem was.but there is not a name on the chart.is this a case where i can transfer it to a hospital tank and use aquarium salt to treat it or will i need fish meds?also it says to treat it with a thing called Maracyn-two,has anyone ever heard of that? thanks ahead of time!


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

If the chart says to treat it with salt then you should be bale to put it in a quarantine tank and treat it. Maracyn II is a medication that most LFS should carry, mine does and they don't carry much of anything useful. Maracyn II is the actual name of the product.


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

the chart came with some coppersafe i bought so it just says to treat it with marcyn 2


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

sounds like either an internal bacterial infection but red streaks can also be caused by ammonia poisoning. Check your ammonia and make sure it is in a safe range. Usually if there is ammonia poisoning the fish will have respiratory problems as well (heavy breathing, gulping at the surface, etc). Otherwise use a general antibiotic...maracyn 2 is very good and yes, it is very common. But check that ammonia too.


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks,i will pick up some marycyn 2 stuff and move it to a hospital tank.
i am currently out of test strips so ill get some when i go to my lfs.i dont think the amonia is too high becaise none of them ar breathing from the top not even the sick one.
Thanks again!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Test strips can be misleading. Liquid test kits will help you far better than the former.


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

ok,well iv got the fish in a 10 gallon hospital tank.it is just sitting at the bottom and breathing rapidly.i got some maracyn 2 and put that in,and i still have to add some more tomorrow.im starting to get the idea that it is pregnant because it is really fat,but its been like that for years.like i said im giving it meds and stuff and it just sits in the cave on the bottom,it wont eat either,and when it swims around it just swims on the bottom.im treating it for 5 days thats how long the meds pack says to treat it for.


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

ok the fish has improved.it is now swimming around like a healthy fish and eating some.more advice is fine


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

Awesome! That is good news to hear. Generally with medication you continue it for about 2 days after symptoms dissappear to make sure any infections are gone unless the label on the meds tell you otherwise. Danios are very resilient fish, you should be fine but just make sure that water quality stays good. Good job on treating him


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

thank you!
this is only the second fish iv treated,and the other one was a black mollie,that one was successful too,but when i moved it the water in the other tank was too soft so it eventually died.but this one was much easier.do you know if maracen2 filters out eventually?i just changed the filter todat and it had some weird stuff on it that smelled interesting.


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

yeah, carbon will take it out of the water so just put new carbon back in the filter and you should be good to go...maybe a small water change too if you want.


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

ok so now iv got another problem.the water is REALLY FOGGY.i didn't have time to do a water change so i tested the water,and it said everything was way under toxic levels,so i left it.is this caused by the meds?is there anything that i have to do with the filter or anything.i buy the filters pre assembled so i don't have any spare carbon,but i can buy some at my LFS if i absolutely need it.the fish though is doing better than ever and really interested in food,and swimming actively.the hospital tank is 10 gallons so if i have to do something with the water it'll be easy.anything iv gotta do about the foggy water?or is it something that doesn't matter?thanks again


----------

